# New additions to the zoo!



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

*Heads up: if you are not a fan of the creepy crawly, or specifically roaches, I advise against continuing your exploration of this thread.*


Anyways!
As some of you know, but for those who do not, I keep roaches. I had two Madagascar hissers, though unfortunately, I lost one of my ladies a few weeks back.

My remaining girl was getting a bit lonesome so I most happily obliged and got more roaches. 

I will not get into shipping, I'm still quite livid on how it was handled (not the seller's fault), but all three of my new ladies made it here okay!

I did decide to try a new species, Halloween hissers. Also of the hisser family, though a bit smaller than Madagascar's. I do plan on getting more Madagascar's from a friend in the coming weeks but for now it's just these guys.

Giselle (my Madagascar) has been very patient with her new terrarium mates, who happen to be _ridiculously good _at finding places to hide. One managed to get beneath the live moss and the other two are hiding in a cholla wood piece. That was.. interesting.. to discover. To say the least.

Anyways, I'm rambling! But their names are Abracadabra, Hocus, and Pocus. I have a picture of one of them below!

I know not everyone enjoys or appreciates them, but I absolutely adore them therefore I had to share. So, thank you for reading my rambling post on my newest additions


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Love the names! And she’s very pretty!!! I have one named Roberto, or Robert for short. I fed Roberta to one of my tarantulas and I felt pretty guilty afterwards. Roberta and Roberto were bought together, so needless to say 5 months later Roberto has become part of my clan! He’s growing and thriving for the most part.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I had no idea people kept roaches as pets! I’m not sure I’d be into it but lots of people hate fish and I can’t understand it…so whatever you like I suppose 😍


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm sorry for the loss of your girl. The one in the pic is really gorgeous! What's her name?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sbirtell said:


> Love the names! And she’s very pretty!!! I have one named Roberto, or Robert for short. I fed Roberta to one of my tarantulas and I felt pretty guilty afterwards. Roberta and Roberto were bought together, so needless to say 5 months later Roberto has become part of my clan! He’s growing and thriving for the most part.


That's awesome!! Do you have a photo of Roberto? And you keep tarantulas?? What kind!? 




BettaloverSara said:


> I had no idea people kept roaches as pets! I’m not sure I’d be into it but lots of people hate fish and I can’t understand it…so whatever you like I suppose 😍


Yeah!! There's a lot of really cool insects kept as pets! Though honestly, I think most creatures are kept as pets these days 

Roaches are lot of fun, and there's some really unique types out there that are kept. They mostly just sit around or hide but if I'm behind on a feeding by a day or two I'll find them out in the open like "Hey Mom! Food?". They're a lot more sentient than you'd expect! 




betta4ever! said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your girl. The one in the pic is really gorgeous! What's her name?


Thank you, I didn't think I'd miss a roach so much, but I do! And that one's Abracadabra!

She seems to be my only one out of both my species who doesn't mind being handled.


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

I have 2 females, Lilith (Grammostola pulchra - Brazilian Black T) and Yahweh (Davus pentaloris - Guatemalan Tiger Rump). Here is Roberto… 
’


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sbirtell said:


> I have 2 females, Lilith (Grammostola pulchra - Brazilian Black T) and Yahweh (Davus pentaloris - Guatemalan Tiger Rump). Here is Roberto…
> ’
> View attachment 1045028


Roberto is beautiful!! 

Also, that's _neat. _Tarantulas are so cool!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Thank you! I love my girls!! Lilith is pretty chill, Yahweh is chill but can go from 0-100 real quick (and by that I mean she’s super fast if she gets spooked!!!!) I have boas as well.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sbirtell said:


> Thank you! I love my girls!! Lilith is pretty chill, Yahweh is chill but can go from 0-100 real quick (and by that I mean she’s super fast if she gets spooked!!!!) I have boas as well.
> View attachment 1045048
> 
> View attachment 1045047


Oh my goodness!! They're GORGEOUS!!

You've got boas too!? Woah! I've always been more of a rat snake person but boas are beautiful too!!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> Oh my goodness!! They're GORGEOUS!!
> 
> You've got boas too!? Woah! I've always been more of a rat snake person but boas are beautiful too!!


Yes 4 girls… Rogue, Karma, Obsidian, & Asteria


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sbirtell said:


> Yes 4 girls… Rogue, Karma, Obsidian, & Asteria
> View attachment 1045064
> 
> View attachment 1045063
> ...


I wish there was a reaction to a post that was beyond the "Love it!" one. Because wow!? They're stunning!!!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> I wish there was a reaction to a post that was beyond the "Love it!" one. Because wow!? They're stunning!!!


Thank you very much! I love my babies so much. I love animals over most people. I did have have a kitty who had cancer. I had to put him down at 18. I thought about getting one again, or a puppy. But since I’m going back to school I’m going to wait until after I’m done! I work for a vet so I get my fill of cats and dogs. Hahaha


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> That's awesome!! Do you have a photo of Roberto? And you keep tarantulas?? What kind!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are illegal here but my son did try to convince me to buy a praying mantis today….nope, not for me.
When I was a kid I worked at friends pet shop, it’s where I fell in love with fish but I also brought home all kinds of creatures to torture my mum with. 😂

My oldest son has pretty severe allergies so we don’t have any furry pets currently but we do have a leopard gecko named nugget…..sometimes I am still surprised by how much I like him. 😉


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Nugget is too cute 🤩!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sbirtell said:


> Thank you very much! I love my babies so much. I love animals over most people. I did have have a kitty who had cancer. I had to put him down at 18. I thought about getting one again, or a puppy. But since I’m going back to school I’m going to wait until after I’m done! I work for a vet so I get my fill of cats and dogs. Hahaha


IMO, animals are better than a decent bit of the population ! And awww, putting them down is so hard, I'm so sorry.
And oh? That's awesome!! 



BettaloverSara said:


> They are illegal here but my son did try to convince me to buy a praying mantis today….nope, not for me.
> When I was a kid I worked at friends pet shop, it’s where I fell in love with fish but I also brought home all kinds of creatures to torture my mum with. 😂
> 
> My oldest son has pretty severe allergies so we don’t have any furry pets currently but we do have a leopard gecko named nugget…..sometimes I am still surprised by how much I like him. 😉
> ...


Ohhh that's cool!! I've never seen a praying mantis available for sale. I find them occasionally in the wild here though!
And _awesome. _Can I ask what some of the critters you brought home were??
Also, Nugget is positively precious!!!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> IMO, animals are better than a decent bit of the population ! And awww, putting them down is so hard, I'm so sorry.
> And oh? That's awesome!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, we had rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, newts, frogs, a chinchilla, a sugar glider, lizards, lovebirds.....probably other things I am forgetting haha


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m so glad to find more people who like cockroaches 😂😍. I fell in love with them while working at a pet shop, wasn’t expecting to but …. I can’t quite describe why they’re so awesome. The plated “armor”, their cool head horns/bumps, their unique hiss… the list goes on. To me they’re the dragons of the insect world. But my Mom used to live in Costa Rica and has had more than her fair share, and just in case there’s the slightest chance I move back home for a bit after college, I have to wait 😢. 
I’ve had mantises before and they are also awesome. I think next on my list (besides more bettas) is a bearded dragon or ferret.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Oh gosh, we had rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, newts, frogs, a chinchilla, a sugar glider, lizards, lovebirds.....probably other things I am forgetting haha


Oh wow! I bet that was awesome and that you won all the "coolest pet" awards!? 

I attempted to talk my parents into poison dart frogs (captive bred) once.. I was told I had too many pets already though lol



Anastasia3rd said:


> I’m so glad to find more people who like cockroaches 😂😍. I fell in love with them while working at a pet shop, wasn’t expecting to but …. I can’t quite describe why they’re so awesome. The plated “armor”, their cool head horns/bumps, their unique hiss… the list goes on. To me they’re the dragons of the insect world. But my Mom used to live in Costa Rica and has had more than her fair share, and just in case there’s the slightest chance I move back home for a bit after college, I have to wait 😢.
> I’ve had mantises before and they are also awesome. I think next on my list (besides more bettas) is a bearded dragon or ferret.


Same!! You don't find many cockroach enthusiasts.. 
And awww, hopefully you'll get some at some point! What kind would you keep? 

LOL Bettas are always on the list, right? And nice!! Bearded dragons are adorable!


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

Same!! You don't find many cockroach enthusiasts..
And awww, hopefully you'll get some at some point! What kind would you keep?

LOL Bettas are always on the list, right? And nice!! Bearded dragons are adorable!
[/QUOTE]

Hhm, I think the traditional Madagascar Hissing Roaches are my favorite, but I also like discoid.


----------



## Jokelly (2 mo ago)

I'm glad to see some cockroach enthusiasts in here! I've also been keeping hissers for about 5 years.. surprisingly interesting pets 😊


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Jokelly said:


> I'm glad to see some cockroach enthusiasts in here! I've also been keeping hissers for about 5 years.. surprisingly interesting pets 😊


That's awesome!! Always great meeting another roach keeper! 
How many do you have?


----------

